# Drug Test Tomorrow - Need BIG Help!!



## Weed_Man (May 15, 2007)

Besides prayer, what do you think can help me out here...

I'm a 6'1'' 210 lbs. male who smokes a **** ton. I smoke about three blunts a day, normally between about 3 guys. I've been smoking this much for about the past 7 months. I do play a lot of basketball though, so that should help me out I guess, lol.

I smoked two blunts today already, and then I found out I have to take a drug test tomorrow. I can take it as last as 4:50, so that's my plan.

Right now I have a Purified Instant Acting Complete Body Cleanser drink, and a few packs of Sure-Jell. This is my plan, and tell me if I need to add anything to it (like more water).

Tonight, drink the Purified Drink. I'm not sold on these, but since I have it I figured I might as well use it the night before. I'll drink a ton of water after it before I go to bed and piss a few times.

In the morning I'll piss and drink a lot of water all day. Around 2:30, I'm going to drink 20 oz. of water mixed with 3.5 oz. of Sure-Jell. Then I'm going to eat something greasy. After that, I'm going to piss. Following that, I'm going to drink another 20 oz., but I'm going to throw in a little esterfied creatine....

Then it's test time.

Tell me what you guys think.


----------



## droboy420 (May 15, 2007)

well you might pass but you really should not smoke the day before you take  Purified Instant Acting Complete Body Cleanser drink. best of luck


----------



## Weed_Man (May 16, 2007)

Okay, this is my plan.

I've already drank 2 32 oz. bottles of water this morning (woke up at 8:30). I plan on drinking two more of these before I start the rest of my process.

Then, I'm going to drink the Purified Drink at 12:30. Then I'm going to follow all of those instructions that came with it, such as drink plenty of water while cleansing. It also says to urinate frequently, so I'm planning on pissing a few times before 2:00. That way, I can assume that the Purified Drink has gotten rid of nearly everything that it can.

Next, at 2:00, I'm going to drink the Sure-Jell with 20 oz. of water. Then I'm going to fill it up and drink some of it, eat a greasy meal, and then drink the rest. With the greasy meal, I'm going to take 2 GNC Multi-Vitamins with the hopes that it will add some color to my piss. I'm going to then piss. 

Following that, I'm going to take 2.5 g of esterfied creatine with the hopes that it will raise my creatine level a bit. I'm going to wash all that down with one final 20 oz. glass of water.

Then comes Judgement Day. I'm going to then make the 20 minute trip to the testing place and hope all goes well. I plan on taking the test at 4:00. 

Wish me luck and give any suggestions or comments that you deem necessary. I'll let you know how it all turns out.

Extra Thoughts:

The reason I'm doing it this way is because I'm thinking that the Purified Drink will clean me out to an extent (obviously not completely, but still cleaner than what I would be without it). I'm then going to piss a few times to try and get all the crap out of me that I can.

Then the Sure Jell is going to, hopefully, stop as much toxins from being released as possible. I'm hoping that the toxin level in my fat cells should be lower due to the Purified Drink, making the Sure Jell's job easier. So hopefully the Sure Jell will be more able to block the remaining toxins left, increasing my chances of passing.

Any thoughts?


----------



## droboy420 (May 16, 2007)

you should pass. whats the drug test for ?


----------



## Weed_Man (May 16, 2007)

The test is for a job.

I'm taking the test at a place called Quest Diagnostics in Maumee, Ohio.


----------



## herbman (May 16, 2007)

you should use Detox find it at walgreens, tobacco shops n wat not


----------



## Weed_Man (May 16, 2007)

The Purified Drink I got was from a tattoo parlor here in town. It is basically a Detox drink as the point of it is to flush toxins from your body. I'm assuming this is the same thing as other Detox drinks, for the most part.

I've already drank it, filled it up with water, and drank it again. Since then I've pissed several times and drank a couple more water bottles. I've even had to take a few craps that were pretty liquidy (sorry if I'm grossing anyone out, just trying to provide details about my situation). In fact, it kind of looked similar in color to the drink. I'm not sure if this means anything, but it's happened.

Now, I'm going to drink the Sure Jell. I'll be back with more updates shortly.


----------



## Weed_Man (May 16, 2007)

It's now 2:11 and I just finished the Sure Jell mixed with the water. I'm going to eat around 3 and drink another 20 oz of water (I'm going to put it in the same bottle to try and get all the Sure Jell in me). At that time I'm also going to put a little creatine in the water and also take 1 GNC Multi-Vitamin (all I have left). I'm going to piss right after that, then go take the test.

One question I have though is I was wondering if it was okay to drink the Sure Jell, piss, eat, and then piss again? I have to piss like a race horse due to drinking this water and other crap all day, but I don't want to do it if it will hurt my chances of passing. I'm going to piss for sure after I eat but I'm not sure if I should before I eat also.

Any thoughts on what I should do?


----------



## Weed_Man (May 16, 2007)

Also, I was just checking the back of the Sure Jell pack, and it said that it contains 0g of Carbs, which would mean that it doesn't include an Sugar. Is this a problem? I thought that there was supposed to be sugar in it, or am I just mistaken?


----------



## Weed_Man (May 16, 2007)

Well I bought myself one more day and I'm not going to smoke anything tonight (man that sucks). The reason I did that is because I took a home test and I failed miserably. The control line was dark as can be and the test line was nowhere to be found, lol.

Anyways, I bought some Niacin and I'm going to pop 5 of those pills tonight. This entire time I'm going to just pound the water too.

Tomorrow morning, in addition to chugging water, I'm going to take a few more Niacin pills and then I'm going to mix some Jello mix (instead of Sure Jell because it has the sugar in it) with 20 oz. of water. I'm then going to eat something greasy, piss, and then go take my test.

Hopefully all of this works.


----------



## TheDrowner (May 16, 2007)

Get someone else to piss thats clean and smuggle it in.

Might be a better option,yeah?

Peace.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 16, 2007)

Good luck.  Tell us what happens.


----------



## droboy420 (May 16, 2007)

buy some stuff at a headshop i did and i passed  it was called vale solutions it works get it


----------



## Kmpra (May 27, 2007)

The thing to remember about the detox and the surejell, is that its only effective for about a 2-3hour window. GNC sells this clean out that has always worked for me. Luckily ive always had 12 hours notice or so. I dont remember the name, ill have to go find it, but its a purple bottle and costs 50 USD. Im 6'4 and 280lbs. I consider myself a heavy smoke(3-6 joints a day depending on if i gotta work). Been that way for about 3 years. Im not super active, i play basketball and stuff, but dont run everyday or anything. It hasnt failed me yet. 


Kmpra


----------

